# Rave Signature Blend



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

Thought I'd post some pictures of my experience with this bean:

Clumpy output from Sage Smart Grinder Pro on very fine setting 2

Tamper and 17g tamped grinds in a 17g VST - apparently the top of the MBK tamper should be level with the top of the basket with a 17g dose but it's a couple of mm lower.

Espresso shot in cup - a clean cup, distribution (WDT) seems good. 1:2 ratio in 27s

A bit of simple latte art to finish

The puck had an impression of the shower screen so the grounds have expanded quite a bit after extraction.

I reckon this bean needs to be ground very fine to get a "normal" 1:2 ratio - at least compared to Rave IJ which seems to be a similar roast. Any comments?









Thanks

Stuart


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The finer you go the more likely yours grinder is likely to deliver clumpy grinds.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I've been using a Sage SG Pro for decaf. Beans from Rave.

From my understanding decaf beans often need a slightly finer grind but for the sake of this comparison let's assume the same.

Top burr on default setting, grind number on 12 gives a similar ratio/time to yours from 18g. As beans age (quite fast) then this has dropped to 9.

Not seeing any of the clumping that you describe but then I tend to grind into a small china bowl and mix with a toothpick.

Boots is right, your clumping seems to be an artefact of your grind size. The question being, why are you having to grind so fine to get the desired output?


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

NickdeBug said:


> Boots is right, your clumping seems to be an artefact of your grind size. The question being, why are you having to grind so fine to get the desired output?


Yes, the clumping has got worse as i have gone finer. I don't know why i need to go so fine? I have just started using a vst basket so expected to need a finer grind for that.

i think it's the beans - anyone else using signature?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

StuartS said:


> Yes, the clumping has got worse as i have gone finer. I don't know why i need to go so fine? I have just started using a vst basket so expected to need a finer grind for that.
> 
> i think it's the beans - anyone else using signature?


Vst basket need a finer grind for sure

Your grinder will clump the finer it goes , its probably a clumpy grinder ( a la mignon ) , could be influenced by humidity too

Not sure what " its the beans " alludes to , in my past experience sig blend isnt uber light ..there are alot lighter roasts blends out there .

I wouldn't blame the beans per se , its just you have an entire level on demand grinder , it wont perform like a commercial cafe one ....

This isn't meant as a dig , its just a fact of life ...

If you want to have less clumping you can do that following

Updose which will allow you to grind coarser ( if your basket allows it )

Or do wdt which you may have to with a £200 grinder ( a la mignon )

Hope this helps

Cheers Martin


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

i am using this bean with that grinder, stock gaggia basket 15g in 30g out, setting 19 on grinder top burr at no 3

Shot being pulled in 29-31 seconds, don't understand why you are so low on the setting, the grinder will be going slow and heating up the grinds


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Your setting my be different , if the grinders are set differently at the factory , plus they have different settings / adjustment that can be done taking the top off ( is this correct ? )

Also OP your shot may be channeling , causing it to run quickly > leading you to grind finer ?


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Yeh I'm sure he posted on another thread that his top burr is set at 6, if you need any help give us a shout, with the same set up should be able to replicate results fairly easy, certainly try adjusting the top burr


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

I struggled with those beans too, not clumpy or anything like that but just trying to get a decent shot was difficult, tried everything, long, short, over dosed, under dosed, over extracted & under extracted.

Did eventually get decent coffee but it wasn't easy.

For ref I have a Fiorenzato Nano 4e grinder and Expobar DB rotary plus a 17g mazza VST type basket.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for your comments.

I had 28 days to take the grinder back so I returned it today.

Rave IJ was giving decent results at setting 9 (a bit clumpy but okay). I hadn't adjusted the top burr carrier so the grinder could have gone finer but IMO it was already struggling.

If I had channelling with a VST would I not have seen spritzers and the like - the pour with a naked pf looked clean to me.

I remembered reading about someone who had struggled to get 1:2 ratio so that would have been twotone.

I want to upgrade from my MC2 to a grinder that produces consistent grinds, has minimal retention and doses nice fluffy grinds straight into the pf (not a doser). There are plenty of threads on the subject so more reading ahead!

Thanks

Stuart


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok bear in mind that you can make most grinders clump if you go fine enough

The new clump crusher solved some people clumsiness on a mythos for example , so clumsiness it about who the grinder works , with the fineness of grind and the bean and the humiidty or static there is

Some though seem more prone to it that others ( mignon for example )

With your wish list , you may need to spend more than £200 or compromise a little ..

Have you considered a grinder with a doser ( will at least de clump for you )


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Have you considered a grinder with a doser ( will at least de clump for you )


My thoughts exactly.

Maybe give Coffeechap a shout and see if he has any of his Macaps left. Or maybe the La Spaz Evo 10 in the for sale section.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

If you drop the top burr down Stuart your grinder setting is higher and won't struggle, trust me I had a whore of a time with some Costa Rican beans but once I change the burr what a difference


----------



## PonStan (Feb 11, 2021)

Cool tips here. Thanks!

-Stanley


----------

